# Mark Adamo Experience



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Anybody here seen anything by Mark Adamo?

I'm headed to San Francisco in a couple of weeks and I'll have the chance to see his Gospel of Mary Magdalene. There's nothing about it in his wikipedia article, and the music samples they give at the SF Opera website don't seem particularly beautiful, but I don't really go to opera for the music anyway. It's about the drama, for me. So I thought I'd ask what your impressions of his work have been, if any.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I've only seen Little Women on DVD. To be honest I remember little about it except that I thought Jo should have been a mezzo so Joyce DiDonato could sing the role rather than that of Meg.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Hmm ... not a rave review! I know when I can't remember something about an opera, that's not a good sign. Thanks for taking the time to let me know anyway!


----------

